# White Castle burger candles



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.............burgers........

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100506...zZWMDeW5fdG9wX3N0b3J5BHNsawNjYW5kbGVzb2ZmZXI-


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

> All I need now is Burger King aftershave and McDonalds mouthwash and I will be irresistible to the ladies...


LOL! Eeeeewwwwww.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Nothing gets me in the mood more than a greasy burger smell...


----------



## Cowbell (May 3, 2010)

Ah memories. Ain't no White Castle in the western U.S.


----------

